# Flower Parade



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We're planning to go to Amsterdam, then go on to see the flower parade, after which we have to head off home. 

We are wondering: 

1 - are there any 'best places to see the parade? 

2 - how difficult will it be to park the motorhome reasonable near the route (we'll have bikes' so could park 1-2 miles away if best? 

3 - would we be ok staying in Amsterdam then heading of towards the parade, or will the roads be very busy making it best to get a site near to the parade route?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi ,
If you do a search in search forums, i am sure i read a blog from gerald and annie.

Keukenhoff is what you are looking for. I hope to take Lady p in may.

Google keukenhoff and you will find lots of info re parades etc.
Hope this helps

Dave p


----------

